# Interesting little web site... FASCAR



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Take a look...

http://www.fauxtoys.com/fascar/index.html


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice looking track, where's this guy at??


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

*Take a look*

I was digging in the archives and found this post.

Take particular attention and click on the link that NODDAZ has included with the opening post page.

This has to be one of the most nostalgic articles and build write ups that I've ever read ! 

I'm a sucker for mini and door slab tracks anyway and this just pushed me over the edge.

Check it out , Gonzo


----------



## penguineman (Apr 15, 2009)

man that is a good write up & cool looking layout wish I had the room again to do a layout like that or a place to race again.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Definitely the work of a Hobbytalker.....*



Tycoarm said:


> Nice looking track, where's this guy at??


Matter o'fact... That's Dslot's track (central TX ??)... Ain't it a beauty??? :hat: (note the size... 35x79)... It's a 4 laner *and* an interesting run to boot!! Great story behind the build too. I like the cars being run.... classic stuff. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go D!

Love it!


----------

